# Painting a Gun



## SuckLead

What would you all suggest for how to and what to use for painting a small handgun? I'm thinking the Bersa. I don't much care for the gun but can't seem to bring myself to sell it, so I figured I'd do some customization to it. The entire thing will be painted. Something silly, like camo. Any tips for doing the job?


----------



## Shipwreck

I'd go ahead and send it to CCR - he doesn't charge too much, and he'll do it right. I think U need an airgun or something similiar for duracoat, don't U?


----------



## Theprofessor

+1 sending it off.


----------



## Stoo

I'm new here but have experience with motorcycles and know that powder coating offers a much more durable finish. I think that would be the way to go.


----------



## LiberalCCW

If you're absolutely going to do it yourself...

Brownsells works great.

http://www.brownells.com/categories.aspx?c=4798

just don't f it up :mrgreen:


----------



## submoa

Duracoat is cheap DIY.










If you paint it pink, it would guarantee the mall ninjas would keep their paws off.


----------



## SuckLead

submoa said:


> If you paint it pink, it would guarantee the mall ninjas would keep their paws off.


If I painted it pink I'd never shoot it again because I wouldn't be able to look at it without puking. LOL! Actually, as a joke, I originally wanted it to look like the top one you posted. LOL!


----------

